# Boat dock water feature



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

We installed this custom water feature on a client's boat dock project. A 5 horse jet pump sucks water from the lake and pumps it into a negative edge catch basin upstairs. When the water overflows it creates the waterfall which is in front of the downstairs swim platform.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Damn I bet that has a nice little price tag

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

NewSchool said:


> We installed this custom water feature on a client's boat dock project. A 5 horse jet pump sucks water from the lake and pumps it into a negative edge catch basin upstairs. When the water overflows it creates the waterfall which is in front of the downstairs swim platform.


 I did a similar feature about 20 years ago using pretty much the same devices you describe INSIDE of a residence.

It lasted about a week before the humidity pretty much ruined his art collection.

I'm pretty sure that's still being litigated to this very day.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

NewSchool said:


> We installed this custom water feature on a client's boat dock project. A 5 horse jet pump sucks water from the lake and pumps it into a negative edge catch basin upstairs. When the water overflows it creates the waterfall which is in front of the downstairs swim platform.


 

Got a shot from the top down... That is definitely interesting. I guess they don't like to fish from that platform though.


----------



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

I wish I did but I don't.

The pump only runs when they want it to with the flick of a switch. It stays primed because of the 10' head going up to the basin above.


----------

